# 18" GE black light fixture $7 @ Big Lots



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Was at Big Lots today (in WV) and found 18 inch GE (Mod # 16353) Black Light fixtures for $7. They were in the lighting section. I bought the 4 they had in stock.


----------

